# Adaptar lineal Zetagi LA1080 para FM 87-108 MHz



## rtuning (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola 

Antes de todo felicitar a todos por este gran foro de electrónica.Ojalá lo hubiese tenido hace 20 años (entre 20 y 15 años...) 

Necesitaria ayuda para adaptar un Zetagi LA1080 con transistor MRF247 (lineal para la banda de 2 metros 136-175 MHz ) para ser usado en FM comercial (87-108)

Decir antes de nada que este lineal es compatible con AM/FM y SSB (banda lateral) por lo que lleva un relé que no se hasta que punto puede estorbar o venir bien.

Viendo los que hay similares por el foro no deberia ser (sobre el papel) muy complicado , pero la clave es que y como hay que cambiar ( bobinas, trimers , etc ) 

Choque VK200 no lleva , y si lleva 2 bobinas , 1 de 6 espiras de unos 8mm de diam. y separacion 1,5mm, y la otra de 5 espiras separadas 2,5mm y de unos 5mm de diámetro 

Cualquier otra duda me la preguntais

Lo he probado tal cual pero no obtengo salida, eso si el relé actua si hay modulación (en FM con portadora ya va)


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 16, 2012)

rtuning dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Antes de todo felicitar a todos por este gran foro de electrónica.Ojalá lo hubiese tenido hace 20 años (entre 20 y 15 años...)
> 
> ...



Hola...la bobina de 6 espiras es el choque de alimentación....la de 5 es de sintonia pero debe estar calculada junto al PCB, el relay no tiene sentido para FM comercial así como el punto de trabajo  del TR (lo de "lineal" ya que vas a trabajar en FM solamente) con un circuito clase C te da mas ganancia, funciona OK y no es "lineal". Te sugiero aproveches los materiales de ese lineal(el TR, gabinete, conectores, disipador, etc) y hagas algo nuevo para la banda de FM que circuitos debe haber en el foro con ese TR y si no en Google seguro. 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## rtuning (Oct 16, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## lsedr (Oct 16, 2012)

prueba este:





http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 90Watt (mrf245)/


----------



## rtuning (Oct 19, 2012)

Empezaré con la placa de C impreso

los componentes será más dificil conseguirlos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 19, 2012)

no olvides poner protección por exceso de ROE a la salida... hasta ahora trabajé dos equipos con este transistor: uno tirando 100w y el otro 150w!!!... imaginate que en esas potencias los errores no se perdonan.


----------



## rtuning (Oct 19, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> no olvides poner protección por exceso de ROE a la salida... hasta ahora trabajé dos equipos con este transistor: uno tirando 100w y el otro 150w!!!... imaginate que en esas potencias los errores no se perdonan.



Tengo medidor de ROE (cebeista desde 1986) , pero eso de la protección me lo tienes que explicar con más detalle..

O ponerme un link . Una solucion antigua era poner resistencias por valor de 50 ohms y potencia adecuada, pero imagina lo que atenua eso.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 22, 2012)

Basicamente es incorporar un medidor de roe a la salida del lineal... se lo deja sensando la reflejada (la directa mucho no nos interesa en este caso) y si la tensión que proviene del diodito es superior a la que correspondería a cierto valor de roe, actúa en consecuencia. La protección sería activar un relé para cortar la alimentación del lineal, bajar la tensión con que se alimenta el transistor de salida, etc... hay varias técnicas aunque la de cortar la alimentación es la más usada.

Te adjunto el circuito del módulo de protección y vúmetro de una fábrica reconocida en mi país. Lo usan en los excitadores, los que se componen de fuente de alimentación, una placa que es el modulador con el pll que entrega unos 50mw y otra placa con el lineal de 25w o 40w (según modelo), basado en tres transistores. Por ejemplo el modelo de 40w tiene un 2n4427, un 2sc1971 y un 2sc2630. El circuito que te adjunto tiene la misión de cortar la alimentación al 2n4427 en caso de juzgar roe alta (se establece con el preset de 10k). De esta forma, los dos transistores que le siguen no pueden amplificar ya que no pasa rf. En tu caso con la correspondiente adaptación (no esperes que un BC549 maneje varios amperios ni por milagro jeje) podes actuar sobre el transistor final... a menos que quieras sensar la salida y cortar por otro lado... en fin... ahí te dejo el circuito para que lo mires.


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Me parece mejor comprar el transistor que desarmar un lineal funcionando...armar uno a medida es muchisimo mas facil que modificar uno....un saludo!


----------



## rtuning (Nov 1, 2012)

en eso estoy

http://www.ebay.es/itm/1-X-MRF247-RF-Power-Transistoren-75W-136-174MHz-NEW-/330632983182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfb42f28e#ht_3209wt_932


----------



## isola (Mar 10, 2017)

Holaa buenas tardes alguien seria tan amable d pasarme el diagrama del lineal con el 2n4427+2sc1971+mrf247 muchas gracias.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 11, 2017)

isola dijo:


> Holaa buenas tardes alguien seria tan amable d pasarme el diagrama del lineal con el 2n4427+2sc1971+mrf247 muchas gracias.



Hola isola,la combinacion 2sc1971,Mrf 247,no es la ideal,en tu caso yo usaria un 2sc 2630,si algo tiene el 247 ,que es un Tr bastante cascote,necesita mucha excitacion para entregarnos una potencia interesante en torno a los 70W,en todo caso si queres seguir esa linea ,reemplaza el 1971,por un mosfet rd 15,sin bias,para no pasarte de excitacion y quemar el Mrf 247.

Con respecto al diagrama el mismo esta en el foro ,en realidad el diagrama del excitador M31,con toda la data,solo hay que buscarlo,luego leyendo diferentes posteos,podras hacer las modificaciones correspondientes,para hacer funcionar esa placa con los transistores que mencionas.


Saludos.


----------

